# Married Gay Couple



## Clintwade (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, as if being gay isn't hard enough, we live in South Africa, which is becoming more and more violent as the days progress, our economy is sliding slowly into the drain and if its not bad enough we now don't have enough power to supply all the cities in the country, so we have to endure hours of "load shedding" while neighboring countries get continued supply, and our own economy is shut down.

We have decided its time to find a new home, in a country that has the lowest unemployment rates in the world, is safe from violent crimes, and has electricity when you need it, what country fits that order? - Canada of course.

I do have a few questions though which i may need some assistance with.

1. We are a married gay couple, I am South Africa (unfortunately) and my partner is Italian (Luckily), What are the rules regarding an EU passport holder married to a non EU passport holder living in Canada?

2. Neither of us has any tertiary education as we were not allowed the opportunities as we were forced to work straight out of school. We both however hold respected positions in large corporate companies with years of experience behind us. I am a "National Operations Manager" for a national recycling company which services the entire clothing industry, I am responsible for 3 Factories throughout the country and have approximately 250 staff at any given time. My partner is a "Customer Services Manager" in South Africa's leading bank - ABSA. I have 7 years experience in my current position but overall have 15 years working experience and my partner has 13 years work experience in banking. My question is: How hard will it be for us to find relative jobs according to our experience and how much should we expect to earn?

3. How easy is it to adapt to life in Canada?, bearing in mind we live in a hardy country at present where change is constant.

4. We have decided that we would like to live in Vancouver, or nearby as we have friends nearby, but are not resigned tot he fact that we HAVE to live there. The question is what is Vancouver like in terms of cultures and what is it like to live in?

5. Being totally honest, What are our chances?

I do believe that where theres a will theres a way, and right now we are so fed up that we need to find a way thats quick and efficient and a way that will be the transtions smooth and as painless as possible. I know many people have been through exactly what we are going through and this is why i beleive that forums always supply the best information regarding issues such as these.

I look forward to hearing from all of you, especially our fellow rainbow freinds


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Have you taken a look at the Canadian Immigration and Citizenship site? Welcome Page | Page d'accueil They seem to be fairly up front about what their requirements are - and their "skilled worker" program doesn't necessarily require a university degree. 

Actually, I'm not sure that the EU passport really makes much difference in Canada. There have always been rumors that a French passport makes immigration to Quebec easier, but I'm not sure that is true these days (other than the matter of French fluency).

In any event, you'll need to see how your work experience falls in the Canadian classification of qualifications, but your chances are actually pretty good, I suspect. Keep us posted on your progress.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Clintwade said:


> Well, as if being gay isn't hard enough, we live in South Africa, which is becoming more and more violent as the days progress, our economy is sliding slowly into the drain and if its not bad enough we now don't have enough power to supply all the cities in the country, so we have to endure hours of "load shedding" while neighboring countries get continued supply, and our own economy is shut down.
> 
> We have decided its time to find a new home, in a country that has the lowest unemployment rates in the world, is safe from violent crimes, and has electricity when you need it, what country fits that order? - Canada of course.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Yes Canada is the place for you ..

But whats a Rainbow friend


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You say you have friends in the Vancouver area , they could answer most of your questions you have posed .Canada has violent crimes ( some very ) and the electric supply is not always consistant , EU passport is not valid , but your nationality and history is , police , work etc . Job wise , bring up a Vancouver newspaper on your computer , always a good place to start as it is current , gays are accepted by the government of Canada but not by all people . Good luck , Canada is a good place to live . Colin


----------



## Clintwade (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for you replies. I will start checking out everything you have suggested in due course. As for the question: what are rainbow friends? They are fellow gay people. 

Kind regards


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Clintwade said:


> Thanks to all for you replies. I will start checking out everything you have suggested in due course. As for the question: what are rainbow friends? They are fellow gay people.
> 
> Kind regards


 ohh ok now i know ..
Do you wear a badge with rainbows on ? or just wear rainbow coloured clothes so you know each other ?


----------



## Clintwade (Apr 27, 2008)

*Funny Man*

No Its just a saying


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey mate...

Google "job bank canada" and you coud see what job demands are needed in in each state.



Hope it helps.

Ciao.



Clintwade said:


> Well, as if being gay isn't hard enough, we live in South Africa, which is becoming more and more violent as the days progress, our economy is sliding slowly into the drain and if its not bad enough we now don't have enough power to supply all the cities in the country, so we have to endure hours of "load shedding" while neighboring countries get continued supply, and our own economy is shut down.
> 
> We have decided its time to find a new home, in a country that has the lowest unemployment rates in the world, is safe from violent crimes, and has electricity when you need it, what country fits that order? - Canada of course.
> 
> ...


----------

